# Installer une ancienne version d'une app



## Doerpi (8 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 

petite question : 

Je possède WhatsApp en version 2.8.4 ainsi qu'en version 2.8.7. ces deux applications achetées via iTunes sont lié a mon compte. Est il toujours possible d'installer la 2.8.4 sur iphone 3G (ne supportant pas la version 2.8.7) ou bien est ce impossible du fait que la version 2.8.7 est disponible ?

par avance merci


----------



## Lauange (8 Février 2013)

Hello 

Si tu est sur windows, les applis sont dans ma musique/itunes/itunes madia/mobile application. Tu pourra retrouver les anciennes versions.


----------

